# Trembling



## lisa yin (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi - I have a rescue dog I got about 6 months ago. He had trembling when we first got him then it went away. We thought it was just excitement. Then it started again and got much worse about a month later. After an expensive trip to the emergency vet, we learned little. Blood work was good. Some bacteria in the stomach so they gave him two different antibiotics. Trembling didn't completely clear up until we put him on a chicken and rice diet giving us the impression that maybe it was a food issue even though he was on Blue Buffalo. He stopped trembling and was fine until I started switching him to Nature's Variety Instinct Limited edition food. Did okay until I tried giving more than 1/4 a cup at a meal. Doesn't happen after every meal, mostly only after dinner. Has had a lot of stomach issues since we've had him. Several cases of worms even though he's on worm medication. Hard to know for sure what's going on. Very frustrating to say the least. Just want him to be healthy and happy. Any experience greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Lisa


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Could he have Wobbler's? Or is it not that kind of shaking?


----------

